# Directv2PC on Netbook



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Has anyone had any success getting this to run on a medium to low-end netbook?

I don't see any of the Atom processors listed in on Cyberlink's page.

I am not about to spend the money required to upgrade my PC just for this app, but I would like to know if it would run on any netbooks.

My guess would be not, but you never know!

Just as an FYI:

http://www.kennedyplanet.com/dtv.jpg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would be extraordinarily surprised to see HD content work on a netbook. SD, maybe.


----------



## dstick653 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have an Asus EEE netbook and it does not work. Sunday Ticket streams rather well though.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I would think for this to work [at all] with HD, that the video chip would need to be able to do the MPEG-4 decoding [supports h.264].
Without this I doubt the processor has the power.


----------



## jusfive (Dec 8, 2009)

works fine on my eee pc u need the beta version


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What version is that?


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

any chance the new Intel Atom N450 processors will support Directv2PC?

I'm really thinking of getting a netbook and this would be nice to have.


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

The new N450 Atom is not really much of an improvement. Take a look at this article from Anandtech

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3728

Best case would be a netbook with an Nvidia ION chipset. I just got an ASUS EEE 1201N, which has a dual core Atom 330 and the ION chipset. I haven't tried DirecTV2PC but I'll look at it and report back.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I tried installing DIRECTV2PC on a netbook with an Atom N450. Frankly it was not worth using. The new chip isn't any faster, it is cheaper and uses less power.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

thank you both for your insight. it appears not worth the trouble.


----------



## xyzzy42 (Jan 27, 2007)

You might look at something like this:

Acer Aspire 1410 review (dual core version)

Acer Aspire 1410 update: New $400 model can handle HD YouTube videos


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am pleased to report that DirecTV2PC works like a champ on my ASUS 1201N, including MPEG4 HD. Processor usage sat at about 60%.

Again though, the 1201N isn't the run-of-the-mill netbook. It has a dual core Atom (although still @1.6GHz) and Nvidia ION graphics. I think the ION is equivalent to a 9400M.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

For a netbook to be able to handle the mpeg4 hd it will have to have hardware acceleration which means either an Ion based laptop or Broadcom Crystal HD accelerator. The broadcom chip could theoretically be added to an existing laptop in a mini PCI-E slot but I'm not sure if it would actually work for accelerating DirecTV2PC. That might require updated drivers from broadcom or an update from directv. With out the hardware acceleration the Atom and other chips used in netbooks just don't have enough horsepower to decode mpeg4.


----------

